# We're all gonna die?



## raizcubica

can you please help me find the Latin translation of "We're all gonna die"?


----------



## linguist786

If I remember my future active table correctly (from GCSE!):

_mortaribimus_


----------



## modus.irrealis

I think, though, that "morior" (to die) has only passive forms and belongs to the 5th conjugation. So, using "omnes" for all, I'd say

Omnes moriemur.

Although I guess that's more like "We will all die," so I don't know if there's a better translation of "We're all gonna die."


----------



## linguist786

So you're saying that in Latin, we only use the passive forms of "to die", and they translate as active in English? (but literally: "We will all be died")


----------



## Dminor

Yes. Words like that are called deponentia. "Omnes moriemur" is totally right.


----------



## LUV

Hello!

Speaking of latin, can someone tell me how do you say "Bienamado Ángel" in latin? (sorry I don't know how to say ´bien amado' in English? (could it be "well-loved´? )  

I hope someone can help!

Thanks!

LUV


----------



## Dminor

Could you give some context?


----------



## linguist786

Dminor said:
			
		

> Yes. Words like that are called deponentia. "Omnes moriemur" is totally right.


Oh cool. You cleverclogs


----------



## raizcubica

Thanks a lot for your replies.
I still wonder if there is a latin translation of Future with Going to ("Ir a + Infinitivo" in Spanish).


----------



## Whodunit

raizcubica said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot for your replies.
> I still wonder if there is a latin translation of Future with Going to ("Ir a + Infinitivo" in Spanish).


 
No, Latin only has one kind of future (of course, there's also future II, but this has nothing to do with "going to" vs. "will"). There are some irregular formes and some patterns that might be considered irregular, although most of it is regular.

By the way, I agree with the others that "morior" is a deponentium, which can be recognized at the ending "-or", because infinitives as listed in dictionaries usually end in "-o".


----------



## jazyk

> can you please help me find the Latin translation of "We're all gonna die"?


Omnes moriemur.



> Speaking of latin, can someone tell me how do you say "Bienamado Ángel" in latin? (sorry I don't know how to say ´bien amado' in English? (could it be "well-loved´? )


Bene amatus angelus./Angelus bene amatus.


----------



## judkinsc

If you want it in without a verb, you could always say _Nos Omnes Morituri.

_It's a participle, and translates: "We are all about to die."


----------



## Broca's Area

Latin has an imminent future as well, overlapping some of the functions of English _to be going to_ + infinitive: it is the future participle + _esse _periphrasis.
So you can translate either _omnes moriemur_ or _omnes morituri sumus_.


----------



## modus.irrealis

linguist786 said:
			
		

> So you're saying that in Latin, we only use the passive forms of "to die", and they translate as active in English? (but literally: "We will all be died")


English's got a deponent verb too, "be born" (Latin nascor),  or at least that's what I was told when I was taught these really strange verbs.

And about _moriturus_, I didn't even this of that construction, even though "be about to" isn't far from "be going to" at all. But where does the specific form come from. I would have thought it would be _mortuurus_ but that doesn't seem to be used at all. Is morior strange even for a deponent?


----------



## judkinsc

modus.irrealis said:
			
		

> And about _moriturus_, I didn't even this of that construction, even though "be about to" isn't far from "be going to" at all. But where does the specific form come from. I would have thought it would be _mortuurus_ but that doesn't seem to be used at all. Is morior strange even for a deponent?


A little irregular, yes.

The participles are based on the passive perfect stem and the infinitive.

Morior, Mori, Mortuus sum.

So, take the participles for morior:
(The chart doesn't come out well, but it's suppose to be in two columns: one active voice and one passive voice.)  (Perfect active and present passive participles don't exist.)

_Active                                                        _ _ / Passive_
--------------------            ----------------------
_present  _       moriens, -ntis                                                  /  n/a

              --------------------            ----------------------
_perfect_            n/a                                                                              /   mortuus

              --------------------            ----------------------
_future  _          moriturus                                                                 /   moriendus                



Mori*ens, -entis and Mori*endus both are based on the infinitive stem.

Mortuus and moriturus should both be based on the perfect passive stem "Mortuus", but in this verb, "moriturus" has the extra thematic vowel "i".  The form you'd expect to see would be "morturus".

My best guess is that the "i" was simply added by assimilation, since _morior_ is a third conjugation _i_-stem, and those "i"s are an important part of most forms of the verb.


----------



## cajzl

In Europe we use a different terminology.



> Mori*ens, -entis and Mori*endus both are based on the infinitive stem.


 
We say _the present stem_. (the infinitives _scribere, scripsisse_ have different stems)



> Mortuus and moriturus should both be based on the perfect passive stem "Mortuus",


 
We say _the supine stem_. (the _perfect stem_ is something else, there is no perfect passive stem)




> ... but in this verb, "moriturus" has the extra thematic vowel "i". The form you'd expect to see would be "morturus".
> 
> My best guess is that the "i" was simply added by assimilation, since _morior_ is a third conjugation _i_-stem, and those "i"s are an important part of most forms of the verb.


 
The *i* in _moriturus_ is hardly a thematic vowel. (*i* is a thematic vowel for the 4th conj.)

The form _moriturus_ is rather regular. The elision of unstressed *i* (= syncope) in the supine stem is common for the 3rd conjugation verbs (scribitus > scribtus > scriptus, trahitus > trahtus > tractus). The only strange thing is the double UU in the syncopated form MORTUUS (and not MORTUS < MORITUS).


----------

